# Aggiornare Gentoo [FAQ] [Risolto]

## Bridge79

Ciao,

una cosa che non ho mai capito...forse perche' non ho mai avuto abbastanza tempo per studiarla on-line....

Come si aggiorna la gentoo???

In altre parole, vorrei capire come poter rendere completamente aggiornati alle ultime versioni i miei pkg come ad esempio cups, samba, ssh...e' complicato?

Grazie, Dany.

----------

## Peach

ciao  :Smile: 

```
# man emerge
```

aggiornare?  :Very Happy:  ma lol

così aggiorni il portage tree

```
# emerge sync
```

così invece vedi cosa ti farebbe aggiornare (basilare):

```
# emerge --pretend world
```

ma penso che

la Guida Utente di Portage sia DAVVERO MOLTO IMPORTANTE

e contiene decisamente molte informazioni in più per capire come funziona gentoo  :Smile: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/portage-user.xml

buona lettura  :Cool: 

----------

## stuart

emerge -uD world

e aggiorni tutto

emerge -u per aggiornare i pacchetti

D per aggiornare le dipendenze dei pacchetti nuovi

se vuoi aggiornare solo nome pacchetto

emerge -uD nome pacchetto

p.s avevo dato per scontato che avevi già fatto un bell'emerge rsync, sorry

----------

## Bridge79

 *stuart wrote:*   

> emerge -uD world
> 
> e aggiorni tutto
> 
> emerge -u per aggiornare i pacchetti
> ...

 

Quindi se volessi aggiornare samba all'ultima versione disponibile dovrei digitare:

emerge sync

emerge -uD samba

Giusto????

Dany.

----------

## nonsoniente

si va bene

----------

## stuart

sì

io uso sempre (cioè le poche e rare volte che aggiorno) anche l'opzione D:

  --deep (-D)

              When  used in conjunction with --update, this flag forces emerge

              to consider the entire dependency tree of packages,  instead  of

              checking only the immediate dependencies of the packages.  As an

              example, this catches updates in libraries that are not directly

              listed in the dependencies of a package.

se vuoi puoi anche non usarla, il pacchetto nuovo  "potrebbe" non funzionare

----------

## Bridge79

 *stuart wrote:*   

> sì
> 
> io uso sempre (cioè le poche e rare volte che aggiorno) anche l'opzione D:
> 
>   --deep (-D)
> ...

 

il pacchetto nuovo  "potrebbe" non funzionare senza l'opzione -D???

Dany.

----------

## xlyz

-D sta per --deep e istruisce emerge ad aggiornare anche le dipendenze

in ogni caso il pacchetto funziona (se ci fosse qualceh dipendenza che è indispensabile aggiornare, verrebbe aggiornata anche senza -D)

----------

## stuart

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> -D sta per --deep e istruisce emerge ad aggiornare anche le dipendenze
> 
> in ogni caso il pacchetto funziona (se ci fosse qualceh dipendenza che è indispensabile aggiornare, verrebbe aggiornata anche senza -D)

 

oops, ti credo anche se ero veramente convinto del contrario

questo per un sistema stable

e per un sistema preso da cvs oppure costruito con accept keywords in make.conf abilitato si può aggiornare lo stesso senza l'opzione -D?

ti dico questo perchè mi ricordo un pacchetto mesi fà che installato non funzionava e con l'opzione -D abilitata mi aveva riemerso delle dipendenze ed il pacchetto aveva iniziato a funzionare

purtroppo non mi ricordo il pacchetto, con quello che ho emerso quest'estate che facevo un rsync al giorno................

ecco perchè ho sempre aggiornato le dipendenze con -D

però prendi la mia affermazione con cautela perchè:

usavo un sistema unstable

posso avere fatto qualche cappellata senza rendermene conto ed averlo risolto per culo e quindi l'opzione -D non c'entrava niente

è solo una curiosità perchè io gentoo la userò (tranne qualche raro pacchetto) sempre e solo stable

----------

## Bridge79

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> -D sta per --deep e istruisce emerge ad aggiornare anche le dipendenze
> 
> in ogni caso il pacchetto funziona (se ci fosse qualceh dipendenza che è indispensabile aggiornare, verrebbe aggiornata anche senza -D)

 

Il fatto e' questo:

1) se do il comando emerge -u samba mi risponde:

bash-2.05b# emerge -u samba

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 3 config files in /etc need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

2) Se do il comando emerge -uD samba mi risponde:

bash-2.05b# emerge -uD samba

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 29) sys-devel/gettext-0.11.5-r1 to /

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu//distfiles/gettext-0.11.5.tar.gz

e cerca di scaricare un bel po' di roba, come mai???

Dany.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Postaci l'output di emerge -u samba e emerge -uDp samba.

----------

## Bridge79

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Postaci l'output di emerge -u samba e emerge -uDp samba.

 

bash-2.05b# emerge -u samba

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 3 config files in /etc need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

bash-2.05b# emerge -uDp samba

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.11.5-r1 [0.11.5] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.0.7 [4.0.6] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.3-r2 [5.3-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.5 [4.3-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.18.1-r3 [1.18.1-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.5l-r6 [1.5l-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4-r2 [1.1.4-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.5-r2 [1.7.2] 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.0-r3  

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-1.16.7-r3 [1.16.7-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-2.05b-r7 [2.05b-r3] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.6k [0.9.6i-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.2.3-r5 [2.2.2] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.6-r6 [2.13.90.0.18] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.3 [3.1.1-r1] 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.19-r1  

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/miscfiles-1.3-r1 [1.3] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.4 [1.3.1-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.7-r7 [2.7-r6] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.3-r8 [4.0.3-r3] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pam-login-3.11 [3.10] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.11z-r6 [2.11y] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.6.10-r1 [1.8.5.8] 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/dhcpcd-1.3.22_p4-r2 [1.3.22_p4] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.2.3-r3 [3.2.2] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.2-r3 [2.3.1-r4] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.4.3-r1 [1.4.1-r10] 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/db-4.0.14-r2  

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r6 [7.6-r4]

Ecco quì  :Smile: 

Dany.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Bridge79 wrote:*   

> e cerca di scaricare un bel po' di roba, come mai???

 

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> -D sta per --deep e istruisce emerge ad aggiornare anche le dipendenze

 

Perche' -u e basta ti aggiorna solo il pacchetto samba mentre -uD ti aggiorna

anche le dipendenze del pacchetto samba.

----------

## Peach

innanzitutto come già ti aveva introdotto la guida di installazione potrebbe aiutarti dare un bel

```
# etc-update
```

dopodiché come ti hanno già detto più persone prima di me, emerge ti fa scaricare un bel po' di cose semplicemente perchè trova delle dipendenze non aggiornate, anche se samba è aggiornato.

a mio parere non è assolutamente un problema aggiornare le dipendenze, visto che cmq se un nuovo programma richiede una nuova versione la fa notare subito all'emerge -up world, quindi non concordo sul fatto che il pacchetto "potrebbe" non funzionare.

cmq ripeto che una letta alla Guida Utente di Portage (in italiano) risolve molti dubbi su come funziona emerge... davvero molti...

----------

## xlyz

 *Bridge79 wrote:*   

>  come mai???

 

perche' evidentemente e' un bel po' che non aggiorni il tuo pc   :Wink: 

ripeto: senza -D emerge aggiorna solo quelle dipendenze senza le quali il tuo pacchetto non funzionerebbe (es.: la nuova versione ha bisogno delle gtk 2.x, che non hai perche' la vecchia versione andava con le 1.2, allora scarica anche le 2.x) questo comunque capita di rado (1 volta ogni 10-20 aggiornamenti)

con -D verifica per tutte le dipendenze se c'è un pacchetto + aggiornato, e nel caso lo istalla (sempre tornando all'esempio di prima: hai il tuo pacchetto che richiede le gtk 2.x e hai istallato le gtk 2.2.1. escono le 2.2.4. il tuo pacchetto continuebbe a funzionare tranquillamente anche con le 2.2.1, per cui se non lo chiedi emerge non aggiorna. se invece dai -D gli dici di passare alle 2.2.4)

spero cosi' sia chiaro perche' non saprei esserlo di +

----------

## Bridge79

 *xlyz wrote:*   

>  *Bridge79 wrote:*    come mai??? 
> 
> perche' evidentemente e' un bel po' che non aggiorni il tuo pc  
> 
> ripeto: senza -D emerge aggiorna solo quelle dipendenze senza le quali il tuo pacchetto non funzionerebbe (es.: la nuova versione ha bisogno delle gtk 2.x, che non hai perche' la vecchia versione andava con le 1.2, allora scarica anche le 2.x) questo comunque capita di rado (1 volta ogni 10-20 aggiornamenti)
> ...

 

Scusa l'ignoranza, ma quale sarebbe il modo migliore per aggiornare il proprio pc?

Dany.

----------

## codadilupo

 *Bridge79 wrote:*   

> Scusa l'ignoranza, ma quale sarebbe il modo migliore per aggiornare il proprio pc?

 

```
# emerge sync; emerge -UDpv world
```

in pratica, dopo aver aggiornato il portage tree, controlla che tutto il tuo sistema (vale a dire sistema base piu' successive installazioni che sono finite registrate nel world file) si aggiornato, dipendenze comprese.

Il consiglio é di usare -U al posto di -u, perché se usi pacchetti ~x86 emerge cercherebbe di downgradarli. -U invece, mantiene i pacchetti piu' nuovi, anche se masked.

Coda, che comunque consiglia il search & FAQ..... no! M'e' presa la Shevvite !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xlyz

sbagliero', ma rileggendo tutto il thread mi viene la forte sensazione che  bridge ci stia prendendo in giro ...   :Confused: 

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> sbagliero', ma rileggendo tutto il thread mi viene la forte sensazione che  bridge ci stia prendendo in giro ...  

 

A questo punto lo spero, perchè per me dimostrerebbe in caso contrario di non aver letto nemmeno la documentazione *di base* relativa a gentoo, faq comprese (cosa imho grave)...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## OKreZ

codadilupo ha introdotto un'importante opzione (-v) che mostra per ogni pacchetto le USE flag (blu disabilitate, rosse abilitate) che modificano la compilazione o le dipendenze di tale pacchetto. In questo modo puoi controllare come un pacchetto verrebbe compilato (con quali opzioni di supporto) e quali dipendenze si tirerebbe dietro. Ti consiglio di specificare le flag essenziali in /etc/make.conf, e poi se momentaneamente hai necessita' di toglierne o aggiungerne fai cosi': USE="+flagX -flagY +flagZ" emerge quellochee'. In questo modo non rischi di compilare pacchetti inutili.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> A questo punto lo spero, perchè per me dimostrerebbe in caso contrario di non aver letto nemmeno la documentazione *di base* relativa a gentoo, faq comprese (cosa imho grave)...  

 

E non e' possibile che abbia qualche dubbio e basta!!!!

----------

## cerri

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/about.xml

Bridge79, ti conviene dare un'occhiata alla documentazione.  :Cool: 

----------

## Bridge79

 *cerri wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/about.xml
> 
> Bridge79, ti conviene dare un'occhiata alla documentazione. 

 

Ho dato un'emerge rsync poi emerge -u system - emerge -u world ed ho risolto!

Dany.

----------

## bld

 *Bridge79 wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/about.xml
> 
> Bridge79, ti conviene dare un'occhiata alla documentazione.  
> 
> Ho dato un'emerge rsync poi emerge -u system - emerge -u world ed ho risolto!
> ...

 

ma con emerge world non si compilano cmq anche i pkg di emerge "system" ? dato che emerge system sono i pkg di "base" ?

..poi che dire del avatar.. lilu.. milla jovovich in quel film e' la donna piu bella del mondo..

ciao

----------

## nonsoniente

 *Peach wrote:*   

> innanzitutto come già ti aveva introdotto la guida di installazione potrebbe aiutarti dare un bel
> 
> ```
> # etc-update
> ```
> ...

 

ieri a me aggiornando il sistema mi ha detto anche a me di aggionare i file nella cartella etc... per farlo devo farlo manualmente o come? con etc-update?

----------

## matteo*

 *nonsoniente wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ieri a me aggiornando il sistema mi ha detto anche a me di aggionare i file nella cartella etc... per farlo devo farlo manualmente o come? con etc-update?

 

si, quando ti dice * n files need updating* devi fare etc-update.

----------

## shev

 *matteo* wrote:*   

>  *nonsoniente wrote:*   
> 
> ieri a me aggiornando il sistema mi ha detto anche a me di aggionare i file nella cartella etc... per farlo devo farlo manualmente o come? con etc-update? 
> 
> si, quando ti dice * n files need updating* devi fare etc-update.

 

Mi raccomando fa attenzione quando usi etc-update, rischi di resettare i file di configurazione! Leggi per bene l'output del comando ma soprattutto cerca su questo forum i vari topic relativi ad etc-update, spiegano come usarlo e a cosa si deve prestare attenzione. Quando s'è capito il meccanismo si rivela comodo e pratico.

Geco avvisato...  :Wink: 

----------

